# College student with IBS helpp



## fitch6 (Oct 21, 2012)

*I have been suffering from IBS since 2009. I was in 10th grade when i noticed the symptoms. I noticed every morning i would have a bowel movement and cramping. I never figured out why i just knew that would ever i ate it became i painful bowel movement. This made me not want to get breakfast in the morning fearing i would be in pain for school. I was extremely depressed at the time and had serious anxiety. I realized i couldn't eat cereal, bagels, donuts, danishes for breakfast. For lunch or dinner i could never eat soup like ramon, progressive, or chunky. I also couldn't eat fast food like fries, [background=transparent][background=transparent]chicken[/background][/background], burgers, or pasta lasagna, spaghetti. Any type of sauce would hit my stomach, [background=transparent][background=transparent]chocolate[/background][/background]. I found out i was lactose intolerant and i had IBS during testing. During this year my weight soared . As much as i tried to lose it every night before bed i would workout. My weight would really never go down. It may drop a pound but as soon as i ate something the next day it would go up 2 pounds and i would bloat. I eventually gave up working out so much through the rest of high school. During my first year of college anything i ate would make me sick. I went to the gym as much as i could but i soon gave up again until summer hit. During last summer i worked out daily each day. I worked out for an hour each night and in the morning i would eat a bowel of cereal. I knew it wasn't healthy but it was the only way i could drop weight during the summer. I started off at 130 pounds that summer and I dropped down to 114 by the time i got back to school. Even eating one bowel of cereal however during the summer would make my stomach turn. Now being in my 2nd year of college i work out everyday from 1- 2 hours a day to maintain my weight. I'm 4"9 so i have to keep my weight under 116. My weight varies from day to day. Everything at college that i eat makes me sick. So i dont know what to eat. We have a dining hall but most of the food is unhealthy. They have self serve and most of it is french fries, fried chicken and pastas. There is no gluten free food. I try to eat as much salad as i can. And lately i eat 1 tuna fish sandwhich with tomatoes, lettuce, and onions. But either way i still bloat and my weight will go up after eating salad or sandwhiches. The only food i can make in my room is microwavable foods.Now my question is what can i eat? Please give a very big list if possible.Why does my weight shift?How can i [background=transparent][background=transparent]lose weight[/background][/background] without eating just one meal per day?What can i drink besides water?Why do i bloat and how can i make it stop?* *Thankyou everyone!







*


----------



## Emmy3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello! I'm sorry to hear about your situation







I was diagnosed three years ago with IBS but my doctor never gave me any helpful advice except to eat more fibre which didn't make any difference. However, recently my IBS has become worse (it settled down after the first year) and I have found these foods to helpeppermint tea or herbal/green tea-Probiotics-Linseed-Dairy free/low fat products-Oats-Bananas-Apples-Wholewheat pasta instead or normal pasta-Smooth peanut butter-Low fat spreads-Dairy alternative milk/almond milk-Brown rice-No more than three tablespoons of raw, cooked or tinned veg per day-Fish-Brown breadThings I stay away from:-Chocolate-Alcohol-Fizzy drinks-Cordials-Sweets-Eggs-Mayonnaise-Butter-Salad cream-Processed food-Sugar-Salt-Ready meals-Bran-Spicy food-Sweetcorn-Tomatoes-Kidney beans-Fruit juices-Biscuits-Cakes-CreamI hope this has helped and maybe you should see a dietrition who may be able to give you advice on more things to eat/avoid and meal ideas?Also, never skip breakfast, make sure you eat at least three small meals a day with snacks in between and sit down for meals, don't rush them. Most of all, try to relax because stress can trigger IBS in some people. I usually have Oatabix with almond/soya milk for breakfast with a peppermint tea


----------



## fitch6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you for responding I am sorry i just logged back on today. But thank you so much for giving me a list. My doctor didn't exactly explain to me about foods that i could and couldn't eat. I kind of had to figure them all out for myself. I am sorry about your situation as well. Also what is Oatabix? How exactly can i lose weight the healthy way?


----------



## Emmy3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah, I've had to figure it all out myself but everyone will be different so if you try cutting out the foods that I mentioned and then gradually introducing them back in you should be able to figure out which foods trigger IBS for you. For me it's onions, spicy food and egg. I can't have anything cooked with any of these foods because that still triggers it. I also think I'm dairy intolerant but my doctor wont do a test for me.

Oatabix is like Weetabix but with oats and oats are supposed to be good for IBS sufferers







As for losing weight, I'm not an expert and I've never had to lose weight myself but if you replace your food with low fat products, all the other foods I've mentioned and eat small meals but often you may see a change. Have a talk with your doctor about the safest way for you to lose weight and if you even need to.

Good luck!


----------



## WeirdBodySyndrome (Oct 22, 2012)

I feel you. I am a tech guy who has to deal with IBS - C and his job. Keep strong and stay off "bad" foods and bad habits.

*PLEASE IGNORE THIS POST - MISTAKENLY POSTED HERE. SORRY*


----------

